# Introducing Pepper



## Auburn (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello!

This is my beautiful Pepper Cat, she's now 13 weeks old and quite clearly the diva of the house!










Jx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello Pepper! Lovely to meet you.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhh how totally adorable is she!!!! Gorgeous! Love her name


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Pepper. I love that your blanket matches your colouring, and your soooo cute.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww how very pretty, I love naughty torties ._


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: Stunning!!!!!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow hello Pepper, you little Scrumminess!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

pleased to meet you pepper you are sugar and spice and all things nice thats what little girls are made of  xx


----------



## JohnLondon (Oct 19, 2013)

She is very cute


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

What a stunner! Very beautiful.


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

She's gorgeous! I love torties they are so special.


----------



## PhilC4 (Feb 26, 2014)

Adorable kitty. Love the coloring.


----------

